# 1 1/8" x 12 tpi chuck?



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright, so a few weeks back I was asking about which chuck I should get. I measured and remeasured a few times, and every time I ended up with 1" x12 tpi. So I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a 4 jaw chuck from grizzly. Well, it came today, and low and behold, it was too small for my spindle. I measured it again today, and got 1 1/8" with 9 threads in 3/4". I have no idea how I measured it wrong 3 or 4 times before. 

But anyway, here are my questions.
1. is there a way I can check for sure before ordering another chuck that I do in fact have a 1 1/8" x 12 tpi spindle? I don't want to make the same mistake twice.
2. Are there any 4 jaw scrolling chucks (preferably sub $100) that fit the aforementioned size spindle? I know nova chuck's J insert fits the size, and grizzly has a 4 jaw, but it's not self centering, which I don't really want to deal with. I can buy the nova g3 w/ the insert for $125 shipped, but that's almost double what I thought I was going to be dropping before, which is kind of out of my price range currently.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Chuck/D1089
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOVA-G3-WOO...829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item485466c225


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

What make and model is your lathe ?


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

It's an old central machinery lathe from harbor freight. 1993 according the the placard on the side. 









I've tried to find some kind of manual for it online, but haven't had much luck.

another idea that popped into my head was to get a chuck and have it re-tapped to fit my spindle, but I'm not sure how much something like that would cost, so just buying a nova chuck might be cheaper than that route. Plus by getting a chuck with an adapter, I wouldn't have to buy a new chuck when I go to upgrade my lathe.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

The Grizzly chucks have inserts don't they ?


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> The Grizzly chucks have inserts don't they ?


They sell both direct threaded and insert chucks. I believe the more expensive grizzlys are vicmarc clones with inserts. But the chuck I got is direct threaded.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

measure off 1" then count the number of peaks on the thread in this space. That should tell you exactly the thread number. As for measuring the diameter of the thread simply hold a ruler up and measure from the maximum diameter from the outside of the thread peaks. That's about as clear as I can think to state it.
Don't believe your going to find a chuck that's worth using for under $100 unless someone has a special sale. Grizzly's copy of the Vicmarc at $109 is worth every penny and does take inserts. However I'm not sure they have an insert for the odd sizes such as 1 1/8 x 12. 
You don't really need a chuck. I turned for many years with nothing but drive centers or a face plate. You simply have to modify how you mount things. For bowl blanks you simply cut them deeper so you have room for the screws. If it's prized wood and too shallow for the screws simply glue on a waste block. Every one gets hung up on the "need" for chucks. Most turners who have been turning for more than 20 years started without chucks. Chucks are a reasonably new thing in wood turning. Granted they are nice but certainly not needed.


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

Well the threaded portion of my spindle is only 3/4" long, otherwise I would have measured off 1" and counted. I just figure that 9 threads in 3/4" should equate to 12 TPI. To measure diameter, since I don't have a good caliper yet (I actually just ordered one) I just used a crescent wrench as a sort of makeshift caliper. 
The only thing I have now to mount pieces on my lathe is what I guess is called a spur center. If I had a faceplate, I'm sure I would be able to get by with it, but I can't really find one in such an odd size either. I don't know if it's possible to do any kind of bowls or cups with it, but from what I've used, it doesn't seem like it. I could be wrong though. Looking around, it's looking like the independent 4 jaw w/ the adapter, or the nova g3 are my only options as far as a chuck goes. Looking around, it seems that vicmarc only makes a 1 1/8" diameter insert w/ 8 TPI.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I would go with the Nova or other scroll chuck. Unless you have money for window replacement when you get disgusted with the independent jaw chuck. 

Nova shows two 1-1/8’s -12tpi U & J, The U is listed just as Taiwanese in the Lathe Match column.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm

When measuring, going from peak to peak, subtract 1. So it if is 9 in an inch then it is 8 tpi, if it is 13 it is 12 tpi.

Since it says Central Machinery it is probably a Harbor Freight lathe.

John is correct about other methods of holding work.
Here is a very good video that covers almost all methods (about an hour and half).


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

So how would I measure it if I don't have a full inch of threading? would I still subtract one and get 8 in 3/4"?
I'm guessing that considering the U adapter is 1 1/8" x 12 tpi for taiwanese lathes, that's most likely the correct size. and I guess I have a 4 spur drive, but I don't really have any interest in turning spindle work. I'm thinking I'll just spring for the nova.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

The Nova is a good call. 
They have a wide range of accessory jaws available .


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You could simply measure the number of threads per 1/2" and double it. The Crescent wrench is an excellent way to measure it. I will look in my catalogs and try to see what else I can come up with but if my memory serves me well I think Grizzly was the only manufacture to have 1TPI.


----------



## Dynikus (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I tried to return my incorrect sized chuck to grizzly, but apparently with their return policy, I would only be getting about half what I payed back. (10% restocking fee, + shipping through a means of their choosing, and no refund on the shipping I initially payed)
So I'm thinking I'll just try to sell it on ebay, then get the nova chuck. I'll re-measure it a few more times, just to make sure I'm getting the correct size this time.

Another option I was thinking about though, do they make a spindle adapter? I saw one place had a 1 1/8 x 12 tpi to pretty much every common size, but it would run me $70, which just seems silly, considering I payed less for the lathe itself. 
http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/precspinad.html
Does anywhere else sell them?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Dynikus said:


> Well, I tried to return my incorrect sized chuck to grizzly, but apparently with their return policy, I would only be getting about half what I payed back. (10% restocking fee, + shipping through a means of their choosing, and no refund on the shipping I initially payed)
> So I'm thinking I'll just try to sell it on ebay, then get the nova chuck. I'll re-measure it a few more times, just to make sure I'm getting the correct size this time.
> 
> Another option I was thinking about though, do they make a spindle adapter? I saw one place had a 1 1/8 x 12 tpi to pretty much every common size, but it would run me $70, which just seems silly, considering I payed less for the lathe itself.
> ...


If I were you , I'd sell the Grizzly chuck and then by a Nova .

And before you buy the Nova , take your headstock into an engineering workshop and ask them to measure the thread , that way you get the correct insert sent out with the chuck .
If your thread is not on the insert list , get a blank insert sent with the chuck and take that into the shop to get threaded .


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*fastenal*

Okay this is a very simple and cheap way to find out your chuck size. You have the basic info for chuck sizes 12 TPIi 1'' and 1 1/8'' by whatever the TPI. Take tis info to your local Fastenal or equivllant by the nut / nuts that you think will work thread it on , that way you know for sure. then place an order for a decent chuck. Not being hard on you but it looks like one good chuck will cost less than diddling around.

Jerry


----------



## rectomite (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey all,

This comes long after the last message in this topic, but I just wanted to share my findings after I struggled to find a decent 1 -1/8" 12 tpi chuck for my MCF-1000 wood lathe. I've been desperately looking for a chuck with this size and threading, so if it can help people with the same issue, here is the one I found:

http://shop.koneita.com/en/puusorvin-pakat/256-puusorvin-sorvauspakka-100mm.html

Hope it can help other people 

Rob


----------

